# Add Graphics Card to Dell Vostro 200



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have two computers and both are exactly the same

*Dell Vostro 200 (Slim)*

We have a program that runs 24/7 and needs to be monitored 24/7.

Anyway, the program needs a lot of visual space, So I am thinking of running Dual Monitors. At present the onboard graphics only allows one VGA output

According this is the Motherboard Specifics from the Everest Ultimate Scan.

CPU Type Intel Celeron, 1600 MHz
Motherboard Name Dell Vostro 200
Motherboard Chipset Intel Bearlake G31/G33
System Memory 1013 MB
BIOS Type Award (07/12/07)
Video Adapter Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family (128 MB)

Now what would be the best graphics card to install into both machines. Neither need to run intense games or anything.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

dell offers these 2 with it when buying
256MB ATI Radeon 2400 Pro 
256MB ATI Radeon 2400 XT


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

Do you happen to know if they support Dual Monitor Outputs?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes
http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonhd2400/radeonhd2400pro/specs.html


----------

